# swollen nose



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bite or sting maybe. I can never remember the dosage, but I think you can find it posted here on the forum.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like a bee sting to me. Or a wasp maybe.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Posted by Pointgold in a different thread:

Diphenhydramine (Benadryl)– Dogs and cats can be given 1-2 mg/lb every eight hours. This can be used to treat allergic reactions, and it also has some anti-anxiety and anti-vertigo effects. As a general rule, it is pretty safe stuff. The primary side effect is drowsiness, so please do not allow your pet to drink alcohol or operate heavy machinery while taking it!

Benedryl may interact with other meds. If your pet is taking any prescribed med, check with your vet before administering. Also use extreme caution using Benadryl in dogs that have glaucoma, prostatic disease, cardiovascular disease or hyp*er*thyroidism. 

Be sure to use only the plain Benadryl formula. Giving benadryl with other combination of meds could be fatal, so be sure to read the box. 

Liquid Benadryl is too high in alcohol content to be used for animals., especially smaller ones. Capsule or pill form is safest. 

Dosage every 8 hours
Dogs under 30 lbs and Cats : 10 mg 
Dogs 30-50 lbs: 25 mg
Dogs over 50 lbs: 50 mg


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks guys! I didn't end up giving him the benadryl, I decided to wait a bit and watch him and see how he was doing. The swelling has been slowly going down since and is almost gone at this point. 

I did do a search and came up with this excellent information from Pointgold!: 



> Diphenhydramine (Benadryl)– Dogs and cats can be given 1-2 mg/lb every eight hours. This can be used to treat allergic reactions, and it also has some anti-anxiety and anti-vertigo effects. As a general rule, it is pretty safe stuff. The primary side effect is drowsiness, so please do not allow your pet to drink alcohol or operate heavy machinery while taking it!
> 
> Benedryl may interact with other meds. If your pet is taking any prescribed med, check with your vet before administering. Also use extreme caution using Benadryl in dogs that have glaucoma, prostatic disease, cardiovascular disease or hyp*er*thyroidism.
> 
> ...


----------

